# New video..Specialty lumber mill



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

sometime back we did a video at a specialty lumbermill in Pennsylvania, basically behind the scenes , here is the link if it would be of interest

http://finewoodworking.taunton.com/item/5781/a-visit-to-a-specialty-lumber-mill

check out the barn floor


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Love the introduction part. 

"I gotta tell ya, Delores spilled the beans about the honeymoon thing on camera."

"Which one?" :laughing:

Guys, ya got to watch the video you won't believe what this man replaced his barn floor with. :no:

Thanks for the post. Watched first 5 minutes got to get back to my own mill. Will finish it tonight. :yes:


----------



## JigStik (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a cool video. Makes me want to get a sawmill. Thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Positively incredible. It's an American Work of Art! Imagine the full retail value of that small forest of choice cuts?? Thank's for the Video.


----------

